# Creating Yellow Road Lines in 1/64 scale



## Milezone (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Would like to know if any of you folks here have any helpful tips on creating good yellow lines (passing lines) for 1/64 scale? I have about 40" of straight road that need a good straight yellow line (passing lines). Thanks for your help....

Russ


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

Try this link

http://www.all-model-railroading.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=90544


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

even easier, is parma r/c car body line tape. comes in different widths and colors( inc yellow)and is great for your project.


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Russ.
I use body pinstripe for cars, and it can be cut to the length you like to use. I find it inexpensive and it comes in all sorts of colours.


----------



## Milezone (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the tips guys. I like both ideas, but leaning towards the pinstripping one, as it leaves for less error. Only problem is I cannot seem to find any 1/8" yellow pinstriping. Tried AutoZone, Checkers, ebay, and a yahoo search. ;-(

Russ


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

different brand but try this
comes in different widths 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCY81&P=M

or this

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDMV5&P=7


----------



## Milezone (Jan 19, 2003)

Just what the doctor ordered, I just placed my order. Awesome linkage, thanks!

Russ


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

How did it work out for you? rr


----------



## Milezone (Jan 19, 2003)

Finished up my project last week, just have had no new products to get a post in. ;-( The lines worked perfect! I am glad I went with the pinstriping, so much easier, and it looks nice. 

See some photos of my other stuff on the site now, and soon you will see the big 40" x 20" display that i finished up, thanks to you guys.

Russ
Milezone's
http://milezone.com


----------

